# The Autobrite Detailing meet, this Saturday 25th



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Whos going to be there?

I know Dave_KG and Gordan will be there but who else is going?

:thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=184742



> Autobrite Direct
> Unit 4 Valley Park
> Watermills Road
> Chesterton
> ...


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Yup shall be going.

Will be dragging a mate along as he is getting the detailing bug too.

Should be a good un'.:thumb:


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

I'll be there :thumb:


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Come on guys, sure there will be more than that going?


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

if it weren't the best part of 4 hours away, I'd be there!


----------



## ocd13 (Aug 25, 2010)

I should hopefully be going but depends how bad the car fails its mot tomorrow:lol::lol:


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

J1ODY A said:


> if it weren't the best part of 4 hours away, I'd be there!


if you set of at 6am im sure you will be fine, if a few minutes late...:thumb:


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

ocd13 said:


> I should hopefully be going but depends how bad the car fails its mot tomorrow:lol::lol:


Dude have faith... if your car does fail, use someone elses car, its good to have a break from fixing it...:thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

im going and few others i have spoke to on here i know are going :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

what's happening on the day? thinking about it, I may be workin


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

-Mat- said:


> what's happening on the day? thinking about it, I may be workin


saturday fun day,sunday tuition,have a look in autobrite section for more info


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Too far away I'm afraid. I need to be back for some 21st birthday party


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

So saturday is "free day"? God damn I think I'm workin


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> So saturday is "free day"? God damn I think I'm workin


Yeah, Saturday is free! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

-Mat- said:


> So saturday is "free day"? God damn I think I'm workin


Pully a sicky go drool over a certain white focus rs


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Certainly wouldn't be free for me it'd come at the cost of the autobrite stockroom if it was all sat in front of me I wouldn't be able to control my wallet!


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

Spoony said:


> Certainly wouldn't be free for me it'd come at the cost of the autobrite stockroom if it was all sat in front of me I wouldn't be able to control my wallet!


release of the new wax is on saturday  wallet crunching being at their stockroom,holy jeeeeeeeeees!


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

im hoping on popping in on the sat as on my way up to liverpool .as im going to a open day at ellesmere port on the sunday ,so will be staying over sat should be there in the after noon need to buy a few bits and meet some off you . :thumb:khalid


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Details about the day

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=184742


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

come on matt....dont be a girl.. pull a sicky,


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

T4RFY said:


> release of the new wax is on saturday  wallet crunching being at their stockroom,holy jeeeeeeeeees!


sneaky peek

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=185760


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for the PM invite, but it's a bit far for me.

Have fun everyone. :buffer:


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

T4RFY said:


> Pully a sicky go drool over a certain white focus rs


Who's white Rs ??


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

will see if I can get a swap 

Oh, and feel free to use the Fiat Bravo Courtesy Car as a "demo" car.... Not been cleaned since I got it! Leaving it 100% neglected


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi
Im a complete novice, but if nobody has any objections i will be there.

Rob


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Eric the Red said:


> Hi
> Im a complete novice, but if nobody has any objections i will be there.
> 
> Rob


that make 2 of us then...:thumb:


----------



## ChromeDome (Aug 15, 2010)

I *would* have been going,but i have other *MORE* important things to do............Like look after my new born son


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

ChromeDome said:


> I *would* have been going,but i have other *MORE* important things to do............Like look after my new born son


Congrats mate :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm popping in to say :wave:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

still struggling for time off! I really want to go as I get a bit competitive, and my team WILL win best car


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

just get there Mat, ring in work say you got lost on the way in as the road you normally take was closed and ended up at autobrite direct... (o well)


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> still struggling for time off! I really want to go as I get a bit competitive, and my team WILL win best car


mat get there if you can,because i want you in my team :thumb::thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

ha ha, trying my best guys


----------



## ocd13 (Aug 25, 2010)

Whoooo my car went straight throught the mot, still in shock as I was expecting an extensive failure sheet but not going to complain lol

So I will be coming down now and the bad news for my missus is the money saved on fixing the car can now go on goodies :lol::lol:


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

ocd13 said:


> So I will be coming down now and the bad news for my missus is the money saved on fixing the car can now go on goodies :lol::lol:


Just get her some flowers and a box of chocs from the garage on the way home. You get goodies and brownie points:thumb:


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

ocd13 said:


> Whoooo my car went straight throught the mot, still in shock as I was expecting an extensive failure sheet but not going to complain lol
> 
> So I will be coming down now and the bad news for my missus is the money saved on fixing the car can now go on goodies :lol::lol:


The money you saved on repairs can buy you a ltd edition pot of distinction :thumb::thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Gutted, not been able to get the day off!!!!!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

How did the day/weekend go?


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Was a Good weekend!:thumb:

Lots of :buffer: and plenty of :lol: even some snow foaming the a car with wheel cleaner but the less said about that the better. 

I was trying to break it to you without you feeling like you missed a good laugh but I failed. Sorry.

Got some goodies too. Just can't go wrong.

Damn shame you were not there. Maybe next time.

Cheers

EDIT: there should be some good pics when Gordon and Mark get the camera work sorted:thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=186400


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

yeah, proper gutted I couldn't get there!


----------

